# Sennes/Fanes & Race Face Cinch-Kurbel



## Kopfsache (27. Mai 2020)

Seid gegrüßt.

Ich möchte meiner Sennes (2.0) eine neue Kurbel (30mm Achse) + Innenlager (BSA 30mm) spendieren.

Kurbel --> Hartklick
Innenlager --> Hartklick

Nun zu meiner Frage, hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Kombination - eventuell auch aus dem Fanes-Lager?

Etwas skeptisch bin ich wegen des Lagers. Der Außendurchmesser des Race Face Lagers ist ja größer als z.B. der
eines e13 Lagers. Der Platz zwischen Lager und Kettenstrebe ist aber schon hier (e13) nicht sonderlich groß...

Danke!

Edit: Links abgeändert/aktualisiert.


----------



## Kopfsache (14. Juni 2020)

Sennes und Atlas Cinch vertragen sich top


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

